# gestone needles



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,

Can you help please? I need to know the needle size (length and width) of the blue and green needles used in the UK to inject progesterone please? I've used the green one before in previous cycles but having ordered some through my clinic abroad I have a rainbow of colours (each time they send a different colour which is a different size!) And I'd like to use the ones which are closest to the uk green ones (or blue ones). I have so many sizes its hard to tell which are drawing up and which injecting ones! 

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The gestone must be administered using a 1.5 inch (3.8cm) needle according to the summary of product characteristics.

The nursing times article says 21 (green) and 23 (blue) gauge needles are most commonly used.I am not at work now til monday - otherwise I would check the size and gauge of the needles to use with one of the nurses.


----------



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,

If you wouldn't mind asking on monday I'd be really grateful. I have a 23G which is 0.6 x 25 which means its too short. I also have 0.7 x 40mm, 0.7 x 30mm (again too short?) And 0.8 x 40mm which look huge! And they are just the ones I brought away with me, I know I have other sizes at home! 

Thanks so much for your help.

Hope


----------

